# Application Process



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,

My question is in reference to the application process. If I am interested in Spring/Summer 2010, when should I complete a application. I still am undecided on a breeder, but know that some waiting lists can be long. 

Thank you,

Rita


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Jun 28 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797993


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My question is in reference to the application process. If I am interested in Spring/Summer 2010, when should I complete a application. I still am undecided on a breeder, but know that some waiting lists can be long.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone can answer this accurately except the breeder herself/himself.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's never too early to start looking...We just added our 2nd baby to the family and I had been doing research for over a year to find the right breeder for us.

I would recommend narrowing it down to maybe 3-4 breeders (reputable show breeders) and then contact them by phone. If you're not looking for a puppy right away, there are some breeders who will not email you back so it's best to call and tell them on the phone how far out you are looking to get a puppy. Then you will be able to ask each individual breeder when you should contact them again and/or be put on a waiting list. Not all breeders have waiting lists, but like you said, some do.

For now, I would skip filling out the online applications and just call the breeders directly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798094


> It's never too early to start looking...We just added our 2nd baby to the family and I had been doing research for over a year to find the right breeder for us.
> 
> I would recommend narrowing it down to maybe 3-4 breeders (reputable show breeders) and then contact them by phone. If you're not looking for a puppy right away, there are some breeders who will not email you back so it's best to call and tell them on the phone how far out you are looking to get a puppy. Then you will be able to ask each individual breeder when you should contact them again and/or be put on a waiting list. Not all breeders have waiting lists, but like you said, some do.
> 
> For now, I would skip filling out the online applications and just call the breeders directly. [/B]



Don't many breeders require you to fill out an application before they even speak to you? That way they can screen people and not waste their time. Most reputable breeders actively show so they are very busy.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I think I have made my decision on two breeders. I have been reading the forum here and on Maltese talk. I can't wait to move forward with the process. The wait is killing me 

-Rita


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 28 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798097


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798094





> It's never too early to start looking...We just added our 2nd baby to the family and I had been doing research for over a year to find the right breeder for us.
> 
> I would recommend narrowing it down to maybe 3-4 breeders (reputable show breeders) and then contact them by phone. If you're not looking for a puppy right away, there are some breeders who will not email you back so it's best to call and tell them on the phone how far out you are looking to get a puppy. Then you will be able to ask each individual breeder when you should contact them again and/or be put on a waiting list. Not all breeders have waiting lists, but like you said, some do.
> 
> For now, I would skip filling out the online applications and just call the breeders directly. [/B]



Don't many breeders require you to fill out an application before they even speak to you? That way they can screen people and not waste their time. Most reputable breeders actively show so they are very busy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think generally, yes, they want you to fill out an application...but many breeders won't even respond to your application if you're not wanting a puppy within a 4-6 month window I've found.

I have filled out applications with some breeders stating that I wasn't ready for a puppy for a year from then, and never heard anything. When I filled out the same application a 2nd time with the same breeders saying I was looking immediately, they all responded.

I don't know of any breeder who would refuse to speak with you on the phone until you filled out an application if you called them directly.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Jun 28 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798098


> Thanks for the advice! I think I have made my decision on two breeders. I have been reading the forum here and on Maltese talk. I can't wait to move forward with the process. The wait is killing me
> 
> -Rita[/B]


What breeders are you considering Rita? I would love to hear which ones you think are the type you're looking for! Do you want a boy or girl puppy? It's exciting when you finally can narrow down the breeders!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

The two I have selected are Silverbook and Chrisman. I have read great comments for both. I hope I get approved?? Do you know of anyone who was not approved for a pup?


-Rita


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Jun 28 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798123


> The two I have selected are Silverbook and Chrisman. I have read great comments for both. I hope I get approved?? Do you know of anyone who was not approved for a pup?
> 
> 
> -Rita[/B]


I don't personally know of anyone who was not approved for a Maltese puppy, but one important thing is whether or not you have small children. Some breeders do not let their puppies go to homes with young children, and others will work with you on finding the right older puppy or larger puppy for families w/ children. So if you do have children, you will want to disclose that right away! 

I guess a few (very few) breeders do not let their puppies go to homes where everyone works full-time because Maltese are more delicate than larger breeds and require more care. Most breeders will ask you what your work schedule is like, whether or not you have a fenced yard, what current and past pets you have had, etc.

When I was searching for our 2nd Maltese, I chose to be VERY specific about myself, my husband, and London right from the start so they didn't seem to have many other questions about the type of home their puppy would be going to.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Jun 28 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798123


> The two I have selected are Silverbook and Chrisman. I have read great comments for both. I hope I get approved?? Do you know of anyone who was not approved for a pup?
> 
> 
> -Rita[/B]


I have a Chrisman and I am extremely happy with my choice. Mia is everything I ever wanted in a Maltese and I am very grateful to Chrisman for giving me the perfect little doll baby to love. :wub: The best advice I can give you is to CALL Chris. Be assertive. I have called in the past to give recommendations and I was very surprised at how many applications Chris receives daily. The best way to improve your chances is to call, speak to him and be very persistent. Be prepared to answer about your background b/c he will ask you plenty of questions to see if you are the right fit.

Wishing you best of luck!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798107


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 28 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798097





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798094





> It's never too early to start looking...We just added our 2nd baby to the family and I had been doing research for over a year to find the right breeder for us.
> 
> I would recommend narrowing it down to maybe 3-4 breeders (reputable show breeders) and then contact them by phone. If you're not looking for a puppy right away, there are some breeders who will not email you back so it's best to call and tell them on the phone how far out you are looking to get a puppy. Then you will be able to ask each individual breeder when you should contact them again and/or be put on a waiting list. Not all breeders have waiting lists, but like you said, some do.
> 
> For now, I would skip filling out the online applications and just call the breeders directly. [/B]



Don't many breeders require you to fill out an application before they even speak to you? That way they can screen people and not waste their time. Most reputable breeders actively show so they are very busy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think generally, yes, they want you to fill out an application...but many breeders won't even respond to your application if you're not wanting a puppy within a 4-6 month window I've found.

I have filled out applications with some breeders stating that I wasn't ready for a puppy for a year from then, and never heard anything. When I filled out the same application a 2nd time with the same breeders saying I was looking immediately, they all responded.

I don't know of any breeder who would refuse to speak with you on the phone until you filled out an application if you called them directly.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Same for me no response.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know that many breeders unless they breed a lot of dogs and always have some available, will know what they will have a year from now. I guess you can call and tell them you are doing your research and ask them some questions about their breeding practices and program, prices, etc. general info. I think most of them will speak with you. Most breeders now have a site and in there they give you history and other information about them and their puppies, so you can narrow it down by reading their sites then once you get it down to a 2 or 3 then call, ask if they have a waiting list and ask to be added. Some require a deposit to be added to a list some don't. I think Chrisman is a good breeder and if they can't helo you I think there are also other breeders out there that could help you.
Good luck
Dee




QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Jun 29 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798266


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798107





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 28 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798097





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798094





> It's never too early to start looking...We just added our 2nd baby to the family and I had been doing research for over a year to find the right breeder for us.
> 
> I would recommend narrowing it down to maybe 3-4 breeders (reputable show breeders) and then contact them by phone. If you're not looking for a puppy right away, there are some breeders who will not email you back so it's best to call and tell them on the phone how far out you are looking to get a puppy. Then you will be able to ask each individual breeder when you should contact them again and/or be put on a waiting list. Not all breeders have waiting lists, but like you said, some do.
> 
> For now, I would skip filling out the online applications and just call the breeders directly. [/B]



Don't many breeders require you to fill out an application before they even speak to you? That way they can screen people and not waste their time. Most reputable breeders actively show so they are very busy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think generally, yes, they want you to fill out an application...but many breeders won't even respond to your application if you're not wanting a puppy within a 4-6 month window I've found.

I have filled out applications with some breeders stating that I wasn't ready for a puppy for a year from then, and never heard anything. When I filled out the same application a 2nd time with the same breeders saying I was looking immediately, they all responded.

I don't know of any breeder who would refuse to speak with you on the phone until you filled out an application if you called them directly.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Same for me no response.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I adopted an adult retiree so I did do alot of emailing regarding availability before phoning specific breeders. As far as a puppy, I would call the breeder to establish if you and that breeder mesh and to have questions answered on both sides. If you are still looking in Pennsylvania Josymir Maltese Josy is a real sweetheart and has beautiful dogs.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

As others stated it just depends on the breeder and if the breeder you are looking for has a puppy that is the right fit for you and your family. Benny & Emma are from 2 different breeders and luckily for me the wait was not as long as I thought it would be. Chrisman had Benny available and after a few phone interviews he was ready to go home in less than a month. When I decided to get Emma I contacted Joyce Watkins (Marcris) and expected to have a few months wait. I called her in May hoping to add another puppy by October. Luckily for me she had a little girl ready to go home in June. So I think it was about a 3 week time wait. Best thing is to call the breeders you are looking at, go thru the application process and establish your relationship with the breeder. Whether it's a few weeks or a few months the breeder you choose will guide in finding you the perfect puppy!

Good luck!!!


----------

